# Christmas Time is Crazy Time!



## Ronni (Dec 7, 2018)

​Don't get me wrong, this is my favorite time of the year, I LOVE Christmas! But it seems that every Christmas season is busier than the last! Work-wise it's always busy. I decorate, I shop, I trim trees, buy gifts, wrap presents, update Master Contact Lists, help create and then order Christmas cards, and then stuff/address/stamp/seal/mail them, preside over or help clients with their Christmas events, planning the silver and serving dishes, co-ordinating or calling or scheduling caterers, florists, bartenders, valet parkers etc., sometimes attending the events to oversee stuff. I often have to adjust/extend my schedule to accommodate the extra work.

On the personal side it's busy too, and again, busier by the year it seems. I have two birthday parties to attend and one (son #3) to hold..family stuff, but I have to cook the birthday boy's favorite meal (one of our birthday traditions) and buy a couple gifts and tidy up and such, babysitting three different times, attending my granddaughter's ballet recital, and my grandson's piano recital. Ron and his family have their Christmas get together which I’ll be part of this year. One set of my grandkids (the three who lost their Mom last year) have always had a Christmas get together with me and the rest of my kids as an extra Christmas thing for them. My dance studio has its annual Christmas Party too, and there's another Christmas party We are also invited to, but I haven't figured out how to make it to that one yet. All that's on top of shopping and wrapping and baking for my own family for Christmas...thank God for Amazon and online shopping is all I can say!!

And on top of everything else, Ron and I are trying to find some little window of time for us to have our own private Christmas celebration and gift exchange!!!!! I've seen him less than usual since Thanksgiving because of all this craziness. Thank God he's so understanding...I've been warning him for 6 months that once we get to Thanksgiving my life won't be my won till After Jan 1! Now he sees what I'm talking about. 

I love my life, don't get me wrong, but I sure do wish it was a little less busy!

How crazy does your life get over Christmas?


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Dec 7, 2018)

Sounds like you have a lot going on!  Our Christmas is slow and lazy. No kids or family around. We generally go out to eat at Bob Evans, might get some phone calls from the kids.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2018)

Christmas eve with son, dil, grands and their s/o's here for simple fare, either pizzas and salad or take out fried chicken anymore. I do make sides, nuts, crudite's and dips; they bring dessert. 

I can't do big dinners anymore. My last one 4 or 5 years ago, was a rib roast, au jus with baked potatoes, broccoli au gratin, spinach w/ garlic and oil; bread. I think we had a bowl of shrimp with lemons, too.

Ronnie, you have a most exciting holiday time. I couldn't do it, nor would I want to. To each, his own. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2018)

We never had a big family to begin with and now many of the older members have passed away. These days we go to my daughters home to be with the grand kids. When I did host Christmas dinner it was ham,salads, maybe pasta. Anything that could be prepared beforehand. The kids were small then and I didn't want to be stuck in the kitchen all day. I still bake everyone's favorite cookies though.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 7, 2018)

When we lived in So California, my wife's family and us would get together on Christmas day and it was really fun. SIL would take care of all the food/cooking. After we moved from there, and into Colorado, we'd fly to Las Vegas and wife's family would drive in to see us during the National Finals Rodeo there. Vegas was pretty much decorated for Christmas and wife and I enjoyed walking around with her two sisters and their mom. It was a very nice few days and really enjoyed watching the rodeo in a small Sports Bar at the Mirage, where the family met us. 

Since we left Colorado, none of that has happened. MIL passed away a few years ago and she's the one that would get everyone together. So, now it's just wife and I, but we have kept pretty busy doing some shopping and decorating the tree and inside our apartment and outside. My wife already has all of our families gifts wrapped and sent out. She also done all of the Christmas cards and they are also sent. 

So, now she comes home from work and we pretty much just relax and, starting last night, the National Finals Rodeo is in Las Vegas and "live" on CBS Sports Network each night.


----------

